# Anyone getting winter tyres?



## Niallman (21 Sep 2011)

Hi,

with the winter on the way, I'm trying to decide whether or not to buy a pair of winter tyres for the drive wheels in the event that the snow comes back for another round. Any opinions on whether its worth it or not? Did anyone have them on last winter and notice a difference?

Thanks.


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

I am looking at getting some, but i wouldn't just put winter tyres on the drive wheels - all advice points to getting 4 winter tyres on the car for safety.

I am thinking of getting some new wheels to put the tyres on and then just swapping the entire set over come winter months. Check online, there are some very good prices around. I look at [broken link removed] www.blackcircles.co.uk and [broken link removed]


----------



## WicklowMan (24 Sep 2011)

I got a set for the front last year (Front wheel drive car) and the difference was amazing. I live on a steep enough hill and went from getting stuck 1/10th. the way up to being able to drive up to the top and back down.

I had an old pair of steel rims so I got the tyres fitted to them altogether, saved messing about with the alloys.

Stardard rules apply though ... keep her crawling no matter what! (excepting pedestrians etc) Also no harm to remember when braking that the person behind you probably doesn't have snow tyres


----------



## Niallman (25 Sep 2011)

Great info. Thanks both.


----------



## Tired Paul (25 Sep 2011)

Chap in work bought some last year. Didn't make a whole lot of difference however when he checked more info on them it seems these tyres were imports from Asia. Not a bit suitable for our winters giving what last year was like. he went back to the supplier and after a lot of haggaling and solicitors threatened, he got a new set with the Euro "E" mark. He saw a huge difference in these "Euro" tyres. Hope this helps. Not cheap though. Also, all 4 tyres need to changed.


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Sep 2011)

Big thread here. 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056355884

I'm in the city so I probably won't. I'll just work from home. Winter tyres do nothing when they close the roads and theres a traffic jams everywhere.


----------



## WicklowMan (25 Sep 2011)

Tired Paul said:


> Also, all 4 tyres need to changed.


 
Not necessarily. I only did the fronts on my car and while ideally all 4 should be substituted for snow tires, just the two were fantastic.


----------



## flossie (26 Sep 2011)

WicklowMan said:


> Not necessarily. I only did the fronts on my car and while ideally all 4 should be substituted for snow tires, just the two were fantastic.


 
All advice out there recommends changing all 4 tyres not just the drive ones, 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Alias (26 Sep 2011)

I've driven with 'summer' tyres, with two winter tyres, and with 4 winter tyres (the last two in a country with proper winter) and the difference is huge.  And the difference between 2 and 4 tyres is also significant.  With only 2 (presuming front wheel drive) you will get a lot of rear wheel skid... and if you're as lucky as I am you'll hit black ice at high speed and do a 360 into a snowbank.  But for the short amount of time you need them (and if you're only low speed city driving in bad weather) then you could be ok with just 2.

I tried to convince my husband on all-season tyres when we had to get them replaced last summer.  He thought we'd be laughed out of the shop


----------



## WicklowMan (26 Sep 2011)

Correct, if you drive too fast in the first place the non - driven wheels will break away without snow tyres. The solution is to take it handy. 2 snow tyres are better than none is the point I was making ... and as pointed out more than once ... not based on a report but rather real World experience.


----------



## Yachtie (13 Oct 2011)

I got snow socks from www.micksgarage.ie and will see how that works out. I would very much prefer 4 winter tyres but can't justify the expense at the moment.


----------



## Niallman (14 Oct 2011)

Yachtie, you'd want to check that your insurance covers you with those on though. One of my colleagues was told by her insurance last winter that she wouldn't be covered if she was driving with the snow socks on.

As far as I know, they're only really for getting you out of a situation where you're stuck, then you take them off. Feel free to correct me though, I'm just going by hear-say.


----------



## aristotle (14 Oct 2011)

I have decided not to get any. I have 19' wide alloys which in themselves are difficult to find winter tryes for. Plus ideally you should have 17' "narrow" type of wheels. So I would be looking at getting 4 new wheels and tyres.

Add in that the car is a fairly powerful, back-wheel drive automatic then I will work from home or stay in a hotel if I am stranded in town.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Oct 2011)

I live in a remote area and have been snowed in the last two winters. Unfortunately it didn't stop my boss being able to drive up in his 4x4 and get me for work tho!

My husband has asked me to get quotes for all four tyres and to put new wheels on as well. In summer we'll put the nice alloys back with the summer tyres. I went to one of our local tyre places and he said he won't be getting them in until it snows as he might get stuck with them. Not very handy because I'll probably get snowed in and not be able to get to him!!

Personally, I'm quite happy getting snowed in but living where we do with children I'd be happier knowing we've a chance of getting out if we need to.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Oct 2011)

That thread on boards has lots of options on suppliers. 

If I was living in a hilly or country area I'd say getting 4 tyres is well worthwhile.


----------



## wazee1974 (14 Oct 2011)

I got snow socks last year and they are great. Brilliant in fact. But they do need snow to work. When the road gets to that half snow half melted stage they will rip in about 10 miles. They aren't very durable and if they rip when your travelling at some speed (30mph or more) you'll hear a big bang when they tear. They are easy to put on dry bu when they are wet they are almost impossible to take off.


----------



## WicklowMan (22 Oct 2011)

The tyres need to be left to cool down before taking snow socks off ... otherwise they simply won't come off (tyres warm up with driving, rubber expands)


----------



## wazee1974 (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks Wicklow man. But once they have ripped they flap about hitting the underside/outside of your wheel arch. And potentially damaging your bodywork. My point is if they rip on the road, which is partly covered in snow, they will be impossible to take off when wet. Of course you could sit and wait there for the sun to come out and dry the socks and take them off. You might be waiting for summer though!!!!!


----------



## newirishman (25 Oct 2011)

if you use winter tyres then 4 of them, not two - two is just dangerous (and probably illegal / or an issue with insurance)

Winter tyres perform 'better' than summer tyres at temperatures below 5-7 degrees centigrade, as they rubber tends to be a bit softer; so it is not just because of more grip due to profile in snow. Which means with the weather here there's no harm putting them on from now till paddy's day. In my experience, winter tyres are as durable as the normal ones, so makes no difference regarding mileage (however, if profile is below 4mm the tyres are less effective).

I used Michelin (Alpin A4) winter tyres when living in the Alps, as well as Goodyear Ultragrip. Both are excellent, but would be around 150+ euro a piece (depends on size of course)
As I live in Dublin city now I will not bother with winter tyres - main reason is that because of the suboptimal road clearance here you end up with ice anyway and even wintertyres are of no use then. (but I can use public transport or walk and have 10+ years of driving experience in all sorts of snow).


----------



## blueband (26 Oct 2011)

yeah i heard from a friend that the snow socks dont last very long.


----------



## Yachtie (26 Oct 2011)

Niallman said:


> Yachtie, you'd want to check that your insurance covers you with those on though. One of my colleagues was told by her insurance last winter that she wouldn't be covered if she was driving with the snow socks on.
> 
> As far as I know, they're only really for getting you out of a situation where you're stuck, then you take them off. Feel free to correct me though, I'm just going by hear-say.


 
Thanks for that, will have to check out.


----------



## Joed (2 Nov 2011)

Yes, the snowsocks need snow to work as others have stated. I found them very useful last year although it was a pain having to take them off when driving on clearer roads. Not ideal for constant use though.


----------



## flossie (14 Nov 2011)

Just ordered the Continental WinterContact TS830 on 215/55/97 (only 215/55 size had 97 load rating). €900 for 4 on steel rims. Worried about the cost, even if they are a good price, but hoping to get the wear out of them! I do a fair amount of driving out to clients, and everyone should be accessible now! Am a little bit excited . I wonder if i am now one of the only people l know actually hoping for a bad winter to try them out?!


----------



## annR (15 Nov 2011)

I think it depends on your own circumstances.  Snow socks were great for us - we leave in the middle of a large housing estate.  Roads in the estate were very treacherous but the main road was ok.  I was heavily pregnant so we wanted to be able to get out of the estate without mishap.  We just put on the snowsnocks for the 10-15 mins it took to get out of the estate, pulled in at a handy spot on main road, took em off, keep driving.  I think we left them on one particularly bad day, they got us through a few bad patches but did get a bit damaged on some non snow patches.  But even in snowy weather it can be a guessing game what the state of the roads will be.  We found them very handy all in all.


----------



## WicklowMan (15 Nov 2011)

newirishman said:


> if you use winter tyres then 4 of them, not two - two is just dangerous (and probably illegal / or an issue with insurance)


 
Have you got anything to back this up with? I'm with one of the biggest insurers in the country and the manager laughed when I put it to him that two might be an insurance issue. Where does the danger come in exactly? If you're driving too fast sure, but then again everything can be too dangerous if you drive too fast for the conditions - 2 snow tyres, 4, or none.


----------



## blueband (16 Nov 2011)

i see lidl are selling snow chains from next monday, 29'99euro per set. seems like good value.


----------



## RonanC (16 Nov 2011)

Snow chains are illegal to use on Irish roads


----------



## blueband (16 Nov 2011)

then why are lidl being allowed sell them here!


----------



## Niallman (16 Nov 2011)

Its not illegal to sell them. 
They'll be of little use here anyway unless there is a depth of snow on the road. Driving on a slushy road or bare road surface will damage the road surface and the chains will eventually break.


----------



## Leo (16 Nov 2011)

RonanC said:


> Snow chains are illegal to use on Irish roads


 
You might want to tell the RSA so, they are advising 'there are no specific Irish Road Traffic Regulations mandating or prohibiting the use of snow chains, snow socks or studded tyres'.

You have a link to the piece of legislation? You can use the [broken link removed] site to search all Irish legislation...


----------



## RonanC (16 Nov 2011)

blueband said:


> then why are lidl being allowed sell them here!


 
I must clarify my point, there is no direct legislation governing the fitting and use of snow chains in Ireland, but you can be fined for using *anything* that causes damage to the road, and the chains will do this. It is *recommended* that snow chains are used selectively, and only on compact ice or snow, and removed as soon as you hit tarmac.


----------



## flossie (16 Nov 2011)

Oh great. The roads are bad enough from last year, now people driving with chains on them to add to it.


----------



## blueband (16 Nov 2011)

RonanC said:


> It is *recommended* that snow chains are used selectively, and only on compact ice or snow, and removed as soon as you hit tarmac.


but surely the clue is in the name 'snow chains' who is going to be foolish enough use them on tarmac!


----------



## WicklowMan (16 Nov 2011)

Leo said:


> You might want to tell the RSA so, they are advising 'there are no specific Irish Road Traffic Regulations mandating or prohibiting the use of snow chains, snow socks or studded tyres'.
> 
> You have a link to the piece of legislation? You can use the [broken link removed] site to search all Irish legislation...


 
+ 1

I checked this out last year and what the Gardai told me was that it's a 'grey area' but "no one's going to pull you up on it in this sort of snow". My reading of the situation is, if you've got snow / ice deep enough to avoid them contacting the tarmac, use your snow chains.

Snow chains to the best of my knowledge are not illegal, but causing damage to the road is, therefore it's sort of discretionary. I wouldn't bother with them anyway, unless you happen to live on the side of a mountain and get snowdrifts etc. In Ireland you'll no sooner have them on than you need to take them off again, and they're bloody awkward at the best of times.

Driving on anything other than snow / ice not only damages the road, but also damages the chains too.


----------



## RonanC (16 Nov 2011)

blueband said:


> but surely the clue is in the name 'snow chains' who is going to be foolish enough use them on tarmac!


 
Using your thought process, then fog lights are for?

This is Ireland and we are ignorant to every rule in the book


----------



## RMCF (16 Nov 2011)

Why do I get the feeling we are going to have a mild winter, and all the money spent on tyres, socks etc will be wasted.

We were told it would be -15C at the end of October. It was +11C.
We told it was going to be a really bad winter, its now mid Nov and temp still in double figures.

Of course we will have cold nights and mornings, but what are chances of it hitting -20C again?


----------



## RonanC (17 Nov 2011)

RMCF said:


> Why do I get the feeling we are going to have a mild winter, and all the money spent on tyres, socks etc will be wasted.
> 
> We were told it would be -15C at the end of October. It was +11C.
> We told it was going to be a really bad winter, its now mid Nov and temp still in double figures.
> ...



The cold didnt hit us last year until the end of November. The Gulf Stream is working as it should at the moment, in fact its probably much warmer than normal for this time of year, but all it takes is a change, than can happen in hours and a strong northerly wind and a front to push the Gulf Stream into the atlantic or south of Ireland, like it did last winter.

[broken link removed]

We've already had some cold mornings, but the weather has been very mild, which is pretty normal for this time of year. I would never believe anything you see on long range forecasts or in tabloid newspapers who would say the world is going to end if they knew it would sell papers. You'd have to wonder if the tyre industry is funding these stories of extreme cold again this year.


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Nov 2011)

Next Monday, Lidl will have snow chains on offer at a very reasonable price. Maybe worth purchasing, just in case!


----------



## roker (19 Nov 2011)

You can fit snow tyres, socks or chains, but it will not stop some other idiots from ramming you.


----------



## flossie (23 Nov 2011)

My tyres have been dispatched, due for delivery next Monday. My local VW garage who i get all my servicing etc. done with are fitting them for €10 per tyre, including balancing and tracking. Didn't think that was bad at all. 

Just remembered though I now won't have a spare tyre for winter......may get one when i am working in the UK in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Eureka (24 Nov 2011)

Anybody know if winter tyres are different to "studded tyres" that I remember someone recommending a while ago?


----------



## Ancutza (24 Nov 2011)

[broken link removed]

Here's a link that will explain the 2 different types of winter tyres to you.  If you are living in Ireland then I can't imagine you'd ever need studded tyres.

Where  live I use friction tyres (in fact I'm having them fitted this morning) and they are excellent.


----------



## janedoe06 (25 Nov 2011)

Got winter tyres in cork in a garage across from supervalue in togher . paid 80 euros a tyre .... I had to get a new tyre anyway and i was thinking about the scares i had last year . never want to do Xmas eve trip down to kerry from cork... hope i never have to test them and that met eireann and all the predictions get it wrong !!!


----------



## flossie (25 Nov 2011)

Two of the tyres and rims arrived today  They look good! Other two are in depot in the UK (all sent out together, don't ask why seperate deliveries!). Fitting should be next Wednesday.....bring on the cold weather!

Janedoe06, what brand/model.size are they? I know some of the local garages around here have many of the cheap Asian tyres and charging what appears to be reasonable rates. As a guy in the garage told me "I wouldn't put them on a bicycle!". Check reviews out on the models.....lower quality ones appear to perform less well in wet and dry conditions and wear faster - could possible be false economy? Still, if we have fresh snow am sure there will still be a difference in the grip!


----------



## johnjoda (25 Nov 2011)

I had winter tyres fitted today possibly the best xmas pressie i could get for my auto Volvo.
I have lived in the French alps and found them invaluable for getting around even when the depth of snow is up to the axles, but the real fun starts when driving on ice ! another story


----------



## RMCF (25 Nov 2011)

Are you not wasting them by using them now in normal driving conditions?

I read that the compound was a lot softer and if used on tarmac and not snow then they would wear away a lot quicker.


----------



## flossie (25 Nov 2011)

They normally operate better than standard tyres when temperatures start to drop below 7 degrees. As you say, the compound is softer and so withstands the lower temps, maintaining grip of the tyre to the road. We've had a few icy mornings here already (-3 a couple of mornings a few weeks ago!).

The term 'winter tyres' is often confused with 'snow tyres' i think.,....


----------



## agnieszka (30 Nov 2011)

Winter tyres are much better for winter time when the average temperature is 7 degrees and FLOSSIE said, but they are for snow too, as they are softer and stick better to the road and snow lying on the road. Last year I bought 4 winter tyres and there were situations where I was the only person/car to manage to drive up the steep hill or icy road. There is a huge difference between winter and summer tyres. I recommend winter tyres for winter time. And always replace 2 or 4 not 1 or 3


----------



## AutoMechanic (2 Dec 2011)

...those Bridgestone tyres seen on TV look teh dog's...contemplating getting snow socks too...anyone know of a cheap retailer for snow socks?


----------



## theredfox (2 Dec 2011)

could try here you seem to be in the trade


----------



## flossie (5 Dec 2011)

Well, tyres have been on a week and they appear to have been worn in now. Amazing at the difference in how the car handles - steering is feather light, you can feel the response to the road etc. Temperatures are around the 4 degree mark, so think I am just about safe for keeping them on, although driving to the UK this week which should put them to the test!


----------



## theredfox (6 Dec 2011)

keep us updated on how you get on  driving in snow over there

paul


----------

